# i would like to get into handloading



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi i am interested in handloading what would i all need i want to do .30-06 and 22 Hornet. My dad has handloaded shotgun shells before but never rifles so he could help me a little but i just want to know what i all need and how much to expect to pay. Thanks


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

along with this, i am also looking to get into loading... i am wondering about the LEE kit that has the press, powder dispenser, scale, primer inserter... sounds like everything, but i don't know for sure. i know i would have to have dies also, but the rest cabelas had on a package for about $70... is this a good deal or not? is LEE any good?

also, does anyone have a load for 55 gr. v-max in .223? i have seen a lot for 40 gr, 50 gr... none for the 55 gr. i am interested in it specifically because that is what i have access to bullet wise... about 600 of them have been given to me, so i would like to use them first.

thanks for the help, guys and gals

:sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Check out this thread. I think it might answer some of your questions.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=11959
Burl


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

thank you burl... i appreciate the help. definately what i was looking for in a forum... people will to help others out. we can't learn if the more experienced won't teach...

thanks again

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

This is what you need to get started loading.
Go to www.natchezss.com and type in the following numbers
Equipment 
Press LEE90587 $33.84
.22 hornet dies LEE90500 $18.59
.30-06 dies LEE90508 $18.59
.22 hornet shell holder LEE90140 $4.00
.30-06 shell holder LEE90140 $4.00
Priming tool LEE90230 $11.96
case lube LEE90006 $1.65
trimmer and pilot LEE90401 $6.50
flash hole tool LEE90101 $2.16
chamfer tool LEE90109 $2.14
powder scale LEE90681 $20.13
powder measures LEE90100 $6.69
powder trickler LY7832201 $8.82
charge board RC09453 $5.56 
calipers RC87301 $36.95
powder funnel LY7752431 $3.63
loading manual SP9510 $19.82

Total cost minus S&H $205.00

Most of the above is LEE equipment, when ever possiable I prefer to use LEE equipment. However, RCBS is also good, but it is slightly more expensive.

It's 2:15 AM, scary what I can do when I can't sleep! I'm on fire tonight!
:lol: :wink:


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> Check out this thread. I think it might answer some of your questions.
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=11959
> Burl


you looklike the sherrif from the dukes of hazzard


----------

